# IBS and Endometriosis



## buddhamom (Sep 12, 2004)

I gave birth to my 2nd son in late may of this year. I've dealt with Endo for 11 years now..and since the birth of my recent child my pain has been alot worse (there are days when i have cramping in my abdomen that is worse then my labour was). Upon a drs visit to see what could be done..i was diagnosised with IBS. After some reflection, i'm sure that i've had this for a while..and it's just gotten worse (it seems to flare up while i was trying the ATIKINS diet to lose my pregnancy weight). I"m just curious if it's common for endo patients to have IBS too..it seems that everyone i talk too who has endo has IBS. Part of me wonders if they go hand in hand. I'm new to all this - but really have become dibilitated due to the new pain i'm having.Thanks and Smiles Kira


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi Kira!Yeah, endo and IBS seem to go hand in hand. After I had my first son (he'll be 5 on Oct 28th) I developed horrible bouts of diarrhea and awful stomach cramps. I had a colonoscopy which came out negative so I was diagnosed with IBS. Fortunately, it calmed down a couple of years later even though I didn't change anything. Several months before getting pregnant with my 2nd son, I started getting bad pain with ovulation, and then severe left sided pain with my period. I had an ultrasound which was negative for cysts or fibroids, and then got pregnant shortly after. During pregnancy the pain went away. Afterward it was back with a vengeance! I had my first lap in June by my OBGYN. He didn't see endo. I was extremely positive I had it, my symptoms matched it so closely.. especially the fact that the pain was gone with pregnancy. I found an infertility doctor who specializes in endo and just had my 2nd lap on Friday. Guess what? I do have endo. It was minimal... on my bladder, under my left ovary and on my colon. Anyway, long story short is that maybe your endo is also on your intestines? Either way it sucks. I guess IBS would be better, it's easier to control than endo. Hopefully yours will die down like mine did after I had my first son. Pregnancy seems to make IBS worse for some people.Hang in there!!Angie


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Yes!!! I had a hysterectomy due to some cysts that were getting bigger, due to my age, my doctor felt that removal would be the way to go, as all treatments failed. While he was in there, he found I had severe endo. After removal, my IBS is much better. (knocking on wood here) When I went to my GI, for a checkup, I told him about it, and he said that it was not unusual, he hears it all the time. As a matter of fact, his wife, who has IBS, was planning on going to her GYN to see about endo issues. The endo was all over my colon, so.... I wouldn't say they go hand in hand, there are people who have IBS (men) who do not have endo, but I believe that it can diffently make IBS much worse. As of late, I haven't had a really bad flare up for more than a year now. I am having to take HRT now, so I am concerned about the possibility of the endo coming back.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

KiraVery common, one often masks itself as the other, or one is often misdiagnosed as the other. In my opinion you're better off finding out if you have endo then thinking you have IBS. Chart your cycles and your pain, see what matches up. Keeping a health journal can make a big difference in your ability to communicate with your doctors.Wes(I hardly ever post over on this forum because of the fact that I'm a guy and it sometimes freaks woman out and they don't want to talk about these kind of issues with a guy in the 'room' so to speak, but I've had a lot of experience (via my wife) with these issues and have been researching these things for years (since 98). just an fyi)


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Plus, Wes is a wealth of information. He has pointed me in the right direction a few times!


----------



## bnolte (Oct 13, 2004)

I have experienced both endometriosis and IBS. About 12 months ago reoccuring severe pain in my lower abdomen (including IBS-like symptoms) sent me to the GYN. She performed a lap and found an ovarian cyst on the right ovary and severe endo on the left ovary and fallopian tube. That was removed as well as endo tissue on the bowel and bladder. I just finished 6 months of depo lupron (medical menopause that stops endo growth). The GYN said IBS symptoms often go along with endo. My symptoms persisted after endo treatment (and were especially severe during my last period), so had a colonoscopy and the GI doc found nothing. I'm now on dicyclomine to relax colon muscles. Still experiencing IBS-like symptoms, which occur 24/7.Also, I have pain in the tail bone region. The GYN called this the culdesac (area between vagina and rectum where endo can be found). Since the endo has been treated, could this pain be caused by on-going straining. Or something else? Any one have this explained by their doc?My doc said if the colonoscopy was negative, we could consider an upper GI test or an CAT scan. Have either of these test been useful to anyone?It's very frustrating to keep going to doctors without discovering what is causing symptoms, and what to do for relief.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

That area is actually called your 'perenium', she may have been referring to it as a cul-de-sac or 'dead end' but that's not the actual name. Your tail bone is a different region though then this. The tail bone ends near the top of your cheek seperation (butt crack) but your perenium is the space between openings (in woman and the space between the rectum and scrotem for men). The upper GI won't show a thing, that's for your throat and stomach, waste of time and money. A CAT scan won't show anything either. Personally if my doctor suggested these tests, I'd switch doctors. If the colonoscopy found nothing and you had the lupron and the laperoscopy, two things could be happening. One, depending on how long you've been off the lupron, (at least 3-4 months) it could have grown back, endo does that sometimes (50% plus). The other option is that it's not endo. It could be IBS.I'm surprised you only had the lupron for 6 months, most regiments are for 9 months. How does your current pain match your cycle? There are four stages of your cycle, period or stage one, pre-ovulation or stage 2, ovulation - stage three, pre menstral -stage 4. Exam your pain during each stage, and the type of pain, sharp shooting versus cramping. Exam the location of the pain, lower right abdomen, vs left or in your lower back upper butt.wes


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I realizedI have minimal pain the week after my period then for the rest of the cycle WATCH OUT! My doc is saying endo (actually nurse practioner) pain is only during period. I have ultra sound tomorrow when I go back to doc office I'm saying(begging) please do a lap! I can't believe the pain, IBS can't be this bad, is it? I can't imagine living like this forever.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Kira,Check out http://www.endometriosisassn.org/ and some of their books. Most people with endo have IBS as well as severe allergies. Also do a search on this discussion boards for "endometriosis". Good luck.


----------

